# Private Waiting List



## Mamabud (Mar 8, 2009)

Hi, I was wondering if anyone nows what the situation is with the private waiting list at the minute?  We joined it back in 2008, and received a letter asking if we would be ready for tx, when I was pg with Zara.  We would love to go again next January, but having experience of the waiting game, don't want to have to wait another year on top of that.  If I thought I had to, I'd reactivate my name now.  Has anyone any ideas?


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Hey loopy

Hows you? Love the pic of Zara. We joined the list in oct 10 and it was a year waiting list, not sure if it would be any diferent if you are already on it.

Jillyhen x


----------



## Katie789 (Dec 12, 2010)

Loopy,

When we had our consulation with RFC in August 10 we registered for both the NHS and private lists as was told the private list was much shorter than NHS one. But when the letters came through the private list was only one month shorter than NHS one which was 10-12 months. We decided to go private with Origin instead as they dropped their prices and had no waiting list at all. At a recent appt with them we were told by the nurse that the RFC private list was suspended at the mo to try and reduce the NHS one - so i'd maybe give them a call and ask.

Katie


----------



## Mamabud (Mar 8, 2009)

I rang up to-day, and asked to be reactivated.  She said we'd have to have a review, and waiting time was 10-12 months.  This time next year would be time enough, so not really bothered about Origin.  The Royal has a fantastic success rate, and I had a positive experience when conceiving Zara.  Didn't seem to matter the fact that I have been on the list since 08?  I would query it if we were anxious, but paln to just wait it out.  I'm good Jillyhen, and thanks for the reply Katie.


----------



## IGWIN79 (Jan 19, 2009)

loopybud , i will be frozen on list if im not ready , but i didnt think you had to wait another year 

i think i will just use mine when it comes up


----------



## Mamabud (Mar 8, 2009)

Sweetchilli, I got a letter to-day, with an appt for the 31st!  Must have been frozen on the list.  HAPPY DAYS!!!!!


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Thats brilliant loopybud.


----------



## IGWIN79 (Jan 19, 2009)

Great news loopybud , oh exciting lol , let me know how you get on and what the procedure is


----------



## Mamabud (Mar 8, 2009)

I will Sweetchilli.  Not sure what the appointment will be for, how how soon it will be before tx.  No big deal, as even if I have to wait, I've a wee dote to keep me occupied!!  Hope you're keeping well xx


----------

